# Temperatur von Kühlflüssigkeiten



## daddynet (19. Juli 2018)

*Temperatur von Kühlflüssigkeiten*

Hallo zusammen,

mir ist da eine Idee zu der Temperatur von Kühlflüssigkeiten gekommen.

Nehmen wir mal an, wir würden unsere Kühlflüssigkeiten, vor dem befüllen unseres Kreislaufes, herunter kühlen.

Dann müssten doch, rein theoretisch, die Luftbläschen bei der Erwärmung der Flüssigkeit schneller nach oben steigen, wegen der unterschiedlichen Dichte.

Ich freue mich auf eine lebhafte Diskussion!

MfG Daddynet


----------



## Incredible Alk (19. Juli 2018)

*AW: Temperatur von Kühlflüssigkeiten*

Wenn du die Flüssigkeit herunterkühlst änderst du neben der Dichte auch viele andere Dinge wie beispielsweise die Viskosität (die einen sehr viel größeren Einfluss auf die Steiggeschwindigkeit von Bläschen hat als die Dichte - und blöderweise bei kälteren Temperaturen zunimmt).

Würde aber sowieso nicht funktionieren - die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Kreislauf ist um Größenordnungen höher als die Steiggeschwindigkeit von Luftbläschen, so dass es außer in einem großen AGB ohnehin gar keine Rolle spielt wie schnell Bläschen aufsteigen, sie werden schlicht von der Strömung mitgerissen. 

Und noch ein Denkanstoß am Ende: Bis die Bläschen sich alle komplett im AGB gesammelt haben und verschwunden sind vergehen oft viele Stunden bis hin zu Tagen Betriebszeit. Wenn du einen Vorteil von einem heruntergekühlten Fluid haben möchtest müsstest du das ja auch dauerhaft so kalt halten können - wenns nur beim Befüllen kalt ist ists 10 Minuten später ja schon warm.


----------

